# How To Call The Police



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 14, 2007)

How To Call The Police

George Phillips of Meridian , Mississippi , was going up to bed when his
wife told him that he'd left the light on in the garden shed, which she
could see from the bedroom window. George opened the back door to go
turn off the light but saw that there were people in the shed stealing
things.

He phoned the police, who asked, "Is an intruder in your house?" and he
said no. Then they said that all patrols were busy, and that he should
simply lock his door and an officer would be along when available. 
George said, "Okay," hung up, counted to 30, and phoned the police
again.

"Hello, I just called you a few seconds ago because there were people in
my shed. Well, you don't have to worry about them now 'cause I've just
shot them all." Then he hung up. Within five minutes, three police cars,
an Armed Response unit, and an ambulance showed up at the Phillips
residence. Of course, the police caught the burglars red handed. 

One of the policemen said to George, "I thought you said that you'd shot
them!" George said, "I thought you said there was nobody available!"


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Blue Tick (Mar 14, 2007)




----------

